# Fried Eggs with Cheese TNT



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Melt 4 Tab butter in a large skillet. When the butter foams break 8 eggs into the pan. Season with salt,fresh cracked black peppr coarse grind, Cook over med heat 1 min. Place 1 slice of Fontina or Swiss cheese over each egg. Cover the skillet and cook 6-8 min til eggs are set and cheese is melted. Place 2 eggs on each of 4 warmed plated. Serve immediately, Serves 4 This is nice with a cup of fresh fruit, mostly melons and pineapples,grapes, and warm toast and jam, or if you like more traditional try cottage fries or hash browns.
enjoy
kades


----------



## jabbur (Nov 6, 2012)

I put mine on toast and eat it like a sandwich.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I put mine on toast and eat it like a sandwich.


 Good idea Jabbur. I love things like this.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice Kades


----------

